# How It's Made - HAND SAWS



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think these are worth watching if you're a hand tooler! Enjoy~












...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for the late response.

Thanks for posting this. 

Interesting that these blades are punched using a key like we use for making box joints.

Jeff


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Neat. I wonder why they don't harden and temper the crosscut saws but they do the handsaws?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> Neat. I wonder why they don't harden and temper the crosscut saws but they do the handsaws?


The saws with tempered teeth are made of inferior steel, hence the tempering. It's not a desirable attribute for a saw. It allows teeth to crack off instead of flexing and prevents sharpening.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool Videos Thanks for posting them.
Lee


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Handsaws*

Hi!
Thanx for the cool videos!
Always fun to see how things we take for granted are actually made :thumbsup:!
Best,
Marena


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos Tom. I love watching this sort of thing. I have to say that the hand made saws are a little more impressive than the cheapo machine made ones. My heart sunk a little when I saw the plastic handles. :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for posting the videos Tom. I love watching this sort of thing. I have to say that the hand made saws are a little more impressive than the cheapo machine made ones. My heart sunk a little when I saw the plastic handles. :blink:


I'm with ya on that. The heart breaking part to me is that all of the machinery required to make an outstanding saw is RIGHT THERE! the missing link is materials and craftsmanship... ei giving a rat's bleep about quality.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------

